# Lofoten Islands at dusk



## Skavikeng (Sep 21, 2015)

Arctic island of Lofoten in Northern Norway captured at dusk with a Fujifilm X-E1 and XF18-55mm


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2015)

Love this!  Very nice capture.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 21, 2015)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Skavikeng (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you, im very pleased with this picture. 
Turned out great


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, a nice image. A lovely scene.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2015)

quite beautiful


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2015)

Well done!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn that looks cold.  Great shot!


----------



## spiralout462 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very pleasing!  Was this one exposure?


----------



## Tuonenlapsi (Sep 22, 2015)

Ah I went there a couple months ago. Will never forget the trip! Nice shot


----------



## goooner (Sep 22, 2015)

Great shot!


----------

